# moving with a trailer or hiring a company??



## valeri (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi all, my husband has in his mind to buy a trailler and move all by himself, from UK to Portugal, I have 2 toddlers and can't agree with that. He says the trailler will be good for work once he is in Portugal, but I would love to hear from any of you your recommendations or anything that will leave my mind in peace and make me accept that traler idea.
Or if you can recommend a company that moves thing to portual, are they all the same? Or should I consider any important factor before choosing a company?

thanks so much, we are moving next month and he will buy the trailer in one and a half week! help!

valeri


----------

